# Is An Email Legally Binding?



## Alwyn (30 May 2011)

Hi, In contract law is an email legally binding?  I've tried some searching on this and came up with UK answers only.


----------



## One (31 May 2011)

I think so. You can make a contract via e-mails. When you purchase something on the internet you are effectively making a contract using electronic data.


----------



## Latrade (31 May 2011)

If you're making an offer and the other party accepts those terms via reply, then yes it could well be. But it would always be prudent to follow up with a formal contract.


----------



## Sunny (31 May 2011)

Yes it *can be* binding. There are still some transactions that can't be done electronically like land transfers etc but for general day to day business, an e-mail is an accepted form of contract. An e-mail coming from my account with my name is usually enough to be considered an electonic signature. There is Irish and European Law on the subject.


----------



## ondeball (31 May 2011)

Best bet is to contact Citizen's Information as it varies depending on what it is in relation to.

I know for an unfair dismissal case they accept any job description that would have been e-mailed to you.

However, if you're the FIFA General Secretary and you alluded to the fact that a country 'bought' the World Cup' then it's a much more grey area.


----------



## jpd (31 May 2011)

it would be difficult to prove that the e-mail came from the person who sent it - afterall you could send an e-mail and fake the sender very easily.


----------



## Complainer (31 May 2011)

The Electronic Commerce Act says that you cant deny the validity of information solely on grounds that it is in electronic form.

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2000/en/act/pub/0027/sec0009.html#sec9


----------



## ondeball (1 Jun 2011)

Well it's you shouldn't be using anything other than a professional company e-mail address in a case anyhow. 

gmail, yahoo, hotmail, etc. would be far too easy to fake.


----------

